# NABBA/WABBA N.IRELAND MARCH 2008



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

whos competing from the board???

Doin the juniours in both the belfast show and the derry show.

7 weeks out on sat

whats the mr line up like??


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Errr....

Not me unless they're doing a "Mr smallest amount of muscle to largest amount of bodyfat" class, although i will be going along this year to watch for the first time in four years...

Kinda been out of the loop for a while and practically EVERYONE whose ever looked at a weight over here goes to the NABBA so it'll be good to see some familiar faces again.

Hope to see you there XP, and maybe some of the other guys from on here as well..

You going gym rat???

Should be fun


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

punkfloyd said:


> Errr....
> 
> Not me unless they're doing a "Mr smallest amount of muscle to largest amount of bodyfat" class, although i will be going along this year to watch for the first time in four years...
> 
> ...


always a brilliant atmosphere!!!!!!! cant wait!!!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

il be there guys, was meant to compete myself in the novice, but pulled out due to sickness and not being ready, il be at both shows, the derry show is being run by my gym anyway, my mate mick and few others from my gym are doing the novice, so goodluck to whos competing, these guys are in top nick already.lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

xplosive did you compete last year, everyones got a better chance at the juniors now that wade has pulled out of both shows


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

gym rat said:


> xplosive did you compete last year, everyones got a better chance at the juniors now that wade has pulled out of both shows


no mate didnt compete last year!!! is wade not competing this year?

u know of anyone else competing this year in jnrs?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

was chatting to wade last week, hes abit cocky to be honest and he said there was no point doing it cos he'll win both shows anyway, hes taking a year out and bulking up(apparently he hasn't touched gear since last show but hes the biggest iv ever seen him)

not sure about anybody from other gyms i think a guy chris lyttle might do the show, he switched gyms so havent been speaking to him, not too sure how many outta dave fox's gym are doing the show, i could find out the whole line up for the derry show over the weekend, liam stuart is hosting it and he trains me anyway so il get the list and pm you later in the week. hows your prep coming along mate, you staying up here in derry after doing the show?


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

gym rat said:


> was chatting to wade last week, hes abit cocky to be honest and he said there was no point doing it cos he'll win both shows anyway, hes taking a year out and bulking up(apparently he hasn't touched gear since last show but hes the biggest iv ever seen him)
> 
> not sure about anybody from other gyms i think a guy chris lyttle might do the show, he switched gyms so havent been speaking to him, not too sure how many outta dave fox's gym are doing the show, i could find out the whole line up for the derry show over the weekend, liam stuart is hosting it and he trains me anyway so il get the list and pm you later in the week. hows your prep coming along mate, you staying up here in derry after doing the show?


hahahahahahahah

aye mate preps goin well startin to feel like **** now!! 7 weeks tomoro!!! yes mate find out for us, would be interesting to know.fearin im only goina be up against one other person lol the moe the better, only 2 in the wabba last year and 4 in the nabba, dissapointing numbers!!!

the fella who came second to wade was one of the most ripped bodybuilders on that wabba stage, all credit to him!! his names peter!!!think hes competing this time again!!

goina get a hotel room in derrry, drive up after the nabba show if i can, if i cant go early morning!!!!! stay in derrry on sunday night head back monday!!!

def mate pm me when u get tht info cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

How we looking at the moment mate?


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Con said:


> How we looking at the moment mate?


was up to 19stone in the off season. started my diet 19weeks out and down to 15stone now with abs,obliques all showing!!! with the 4 stone drop theres been little decrease in strength so im stil confident im holding onto my mass!! although things have been tough and have been getting tougher within the last few days!!!everythings gettin stepped up a gear!!

had a big chest injury in the summer where i near ripped it off the bone!!!!was out for about 6weeks, defnetly held me back but i managed to carry on !theres a visible rip in the chest now fs!!!Still holding alot of water tho!!! But 7 weeks left, plenty of time to dry out. need to get pics tho ffs, keep meanin to do them but never get round to it


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

What height are you XP? And why were you up so late posting? You should be in bed asleep by half one in the morning lol


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

bout 5ft 11 lol just turned 20 last week!!(aghhhhhhhhhh) was workin the door the night. dont u worry i make up for late nights  u competing!?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah i was up in Cullybackey with al smith last week and was chatting to peter, and yes he is doing the juniors. didnt see what he looked like but he said that he was heavier tha last year and was hoping to come in harder too. Was chatting to Derek Pennie too that night and he also is doing the open, looking pretty good and should be hard to beat this year.


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

if you win the nabba show do you qualify for the britains??? is that the one on 31st MAY in southport??

and if you win the wabba i know you go to italy but when is that???

If you won either of the show do you rekon they let you go the year after and allow to spend the year adding size??


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah if you win the nabba, you'll qualify for that years britains in may. I would doubt if Ivan would allow to put it off for a year, as there will be a winner next year that may want to compete in the britains as well. As for the wabba show, if you contact Liam, he'l put you straight on everything about the show and the italy trip.


----------



## blom (Jan 24, 2008)

yes i will compete in the NABBA show


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

blom said:


> yes i will compete in the NABBA show


what class you doing bro


----------



## blackburnman04 (Feb 19, 2008)

I was thinking about going to this competition. But I dont think i would stand much chance. Im 15 5 foot 11 and 12 stone. But i gonna go to the competition anyway, to see how it goes. Btw, is there anything you need to enter the competition, like a membership are something?

Thanks


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

JUST CONTACT LIAM/ivan THE EVENT ORGANISER for he partiular association AND THELL SEND U OUT AN ENTERY FORM PAL!


----------



## blackburnman04 (Feb 19, 2008)

xplosivefibres said:


> JUST CONTACT LIAM/ivan THE EVENT ORGANISER for he partiular association AND THELL SEND U OUT AN ENTERY FORM PAL!


cheers mate. Thank you for the info.  .


----------



## peterod (Mar 3, 2008)

blackburnman04 said:


> cheers mate. Thank you for the info.  .


1 week to the show and i got a phone call from liam yesterday asking me to enter for the juniors!! was going to wait until september but he said i will get 3rd place at least and its experience. am bulking at the min and i have a week to try and get as tight as possible which is imposible, abs r barely showing....really geting nervous now, dont no whether 2 compete or not???


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

peterod said:


> 1 week to the show and i got a phone call from liam yesterday asking me to enter for the juniors!! was going to wait until september but he said i will get 3rd place at least and its experience. am bulking at the min and i have a week to try and get as tight as possible which is imposible, abs r barely showing....really geting nervous now, dont no whether 2 compete or not???


go for it mate if you want to, you shoulda prepped ages ago but will be an expereince for ya and youl get a trophy n some prizes prob plus youl get talking to other folks...

did he say how many where entering?? as far as i know theres only 2 me and andohter fella


----------



## peterod (Mar 3, 2008)

xplosivefibres said:


> go for it mate if you want to, you shoulda prepped ages ago but will be an expereince for ya and youl get a trophy n some prizes prob plus youl get talking to other folks...
> 
> did he say how many where entering?? as far as i know theres only 2 me and andohter fella


aye 2 so far...have 2 go dwn 2 liams house 2mara and pose 4 him 2 get a

the go ahead...was dwn in my mates house 2nyt hes goin in 4 the 1st timers and i took my top of and he said am nt even carryin dat much water 4 da amount of prep i have been doin which is more or less none.. he finks i hav a gud shot but il nt get my hopes up til i hear wat liam has 2 say....havnt trained my legs yet either but i tld liam dat over the fone  :O da other boy who is in da juniors is caled peter, he was up against wade last year, he was ripped last year so he cud onli have got better


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

peterod said:


> 1 week to the show and i got a phone call from liam yesterday asking me to enter for the juniors!! was going to wait until september but he said i will get 3rd place at least and its experience. am bulking at the min and i have a week to try and get as tight as possible which is imposible, abs r barely showing....really geting nervous now, dont no whether 2 compete or not???


Come on bruv that says it all i really wouldnt compete if i was you no offense but its impossible to beat any one with that kind of condition unless i suppose the other person just didnt train:rolleyes:


----------



## peterod (Mar 3, 2008)

Con said:


> Come on bruv that says it all i really wouldnt compete if i was you no offense but its impossible to beat any one with that kind of condition unless i suppose the other person just didnt train:rolleyes:


ano i was looking 2 bulk up until the end of april, then start my dieting and hit the september show with a bang...herd liam is just looking for number, apparently a wile lot of people have dropped out? am gony go dwn 2 him 2nyt but a dnt have da confidence 2 enter so soon!


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

peterod said:


> ano i was looking 2 bulk up until the end of april, then start my dieting and hit the september show with a bang...herd liam is just looking for number, apparently a wile lot of people have dropped out? am gony go dwn 2 him 2nyt but a dnt have da confidence 2 enter so soon!


ThTHINK ITS PATHETIC, NO ONE TAKES IT SERIOUS AT ALL APRT FROM A SELCET FEW (dont blame em :dance: but ne ways lol).

Would you not consider doing the show up north in belfast as well, massive tunrnout at it. there were 4-5 fellas last year in it, 2 of which just looked as if theyd walked on stage, you could stand a chance, more people on stage the better. 2 on stage last year at derry= pathetic..especially if your 15 youl get cheered like mad mate!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

ur back looks awesome m8!

great condition.

good luck wiv ur shows


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

1988-s.leeson said:


> ur back looks awesome m8!
> 
> great condition.
> 
> good luck wiv ur shows


thanks chum!! last 18 weeks have been hell! hopefully everytihing works out ok!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh mate, i read how much weight uv lost....dusnt sound nice!

done the job tho!

im doin nabba west britain april 27th.

wud be nice to qualify for britains too, but will have to see how i feel dieting for longer if i do.


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

1988-s.leeson said:


> yeh mate, i read how much weight uv lost....dusnt sound nice!
> 
> done the job tho!
> 
> ...


yeah was hectic 7 stone loss in total, no way am i outting it back on again, goina stay lean as i can now year round!!! and not go about 2.5- 3 stone over contest weight. its far to harsh on the muscle. i was depleted about 2 weeks out way to much so ive started my carb up two days eaielr than plan, eating like mad now and wathcing and waiting to see the muscle fill out which it is doing!! HOPEFULLY I WONT OVERSPILL, BUT WHEN I SEE MY SELF LOOKIN THE BEST ILL JUST KEEP CARBS AT MAINTAINCE LEVEL/KEEP THE WATER LOW E.T.C AND GO WITH THE BAISCS!!!

if i win this i quaify for briatins as well, dunno if its the west show or what not, but my plan was to do the show this year and next year then do the briatins following year even if i get the chance to do it this year..

wat age are you,, lookin thick in ur avatar mate!!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

im 19 m8, thats prety much my plan this year too.

doin 2 shows this year, then put on sum serious size over the next year and balance my physique more. then hopefuly go to the britains next year.


----------



## peterod (Mar 3, 2008)

1988-s.leeson said:


> im 19 m8, thats prety much my plan this year too.
> 
> doin 2 shows this year, then put on sum serious size over the next year and balance my physique more. then hopefuly go to the britains next year.


15? ive just turned 18 lol was over in xtreme fitness 2nyt and had 2 pose infrnt of liam stewart, he said if i didn go in 4 it i wud b a fool...a weeks notice no-one is expectin me 2 win but he knows it will b experience and he finks my upper body is very gud! a said no 2 him 2nyt but wen every1 stopped training and gathered round 2 watch me it give me a confidence boost so ive decided 2 sleep on it and will make my final decision 2mara...sunday is gony fly in


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

1988-s.leeson said:


> im 19 m8, thats prety much my plan this year too.
> 
> doin 2 shows this year, then put on sum serious size over the next year and balance my physique more. then hopefuly go to the britains next year.


well good luck chum n hopefully see u there next year  !!!!


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

peterod said:


> 15? ive just turned 18 lol was over in xtreme fitness 2nyt and had 2 pose infrnt of liam stewart, he said if i didn go in 4 it i wud b a fool...a weeks notice no-one is expectin me 2 win but he knows it will b experience and he finks my upper body is very gud! a said no 2 him 2nyt but wen every1 stopped training and gathered round 2 watch me it give me a confidence boost so ive decided 2 sleep on it and will make my final decision 2mara...sunday is gony fly in


well am sure all see you down there ne ways mate if your goin


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

peterod said:


> 15? ive just turned 18 lol was over in xtreme fitness 2nyt and had 2 pose infrnt of liam stewart, he said if i didn go in 4 it i wud b a fool...a weeks notice no-one is expectin me 2 win but he knows it will b experience and he finks my upper body is very gud! a said no 2 him 2nyt but wen every1 stopped training and gathered round 2 watch me it give me a confidence boost so ive decided 2 sleep on it and will make my final decision 2mara...sunday is gony fly in


you looked good mate, i was in the crowd but who was i, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.(spooky laugh)


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

gym rat said:


> you looked good mate, i was in the crowd but who was i, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.(spooky laugh)


you all set for watchin both shows big lad!! ya better come over n say hello lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

am going to the derry nightshow dude, im on call on saturday so wont make the belfast, il definatly say hello, you staying uo mate? a bunch of the lads are all heading out on the **** afterwards.lol then again il probably be ****ed when i see you, il be the one shouting... hey xplosive you big basta*d come give gymrat a hug.lol


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

gym rat said:


> am going to the derry nightshow dude, im on call on saturday so wont make the belfast, il definatly say hello, you staying uo mate? a bunch of the lads are all heading out on the **** afterwards.lol then again il probably be ****ed when i see you, il be the one shouting... hey xplosive you big basta*d come give gymrat a hug.lol


haha yes mate give me a cheer!!!! yeah i might head out afteewardds see wats happenini. carb loadin now still nearly there id say just water works now and wee bit more fillin to do. see pracastin posin fkin bollix i hate it lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha definatly give you a cheer mate, il get all the lads to aswell, im sure you'll be spot on, on the day giving your avy pic, keep the head down mate and il see you on sunday


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

gym rat said:


> haha definatly give you a cheer mate, il get all the lads to aswell, im sure you'll be spot on, on the day giving your avy pic, keep the head down mate and il see you on sunday


just hope i dont over spill or come in flat ffs!!! se u mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/29934-new-members-text-speak.html


----------



## peterod (Mar 3, 2008)

gym rat said:


> you looked good mate, i was in the crowd but who was i, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.(spooky laugh)


cheers mate...do u fink a shud go in for it?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

definatly mate, your in great shape.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

pete well done on winning three categories, you looked amazing dude, i was the guy in the right hand side on the second row with the white and grey hoodie


----------



## peterod (Mar 3, 2008)

gym rat said:


> pete well done on winning three categories, you looked amazing dude, i was the guy in the right hand side on the second row with the white and grey hoodie


Think you have the wrong person, my name is pete aswel but i was the boy over posing ion extreme fitness about a week before the show. i pulled out at the last day, couldnt get my hands on that pro tan! no one had it at all, searched the town up and down and liam and derek where even sold out, and the lack of notice i had was also a big reason. That boy pete who did the juniors was in great shape, has came on alot since last year when wade beat him, especially his legs....can any1 tel me why "explosive fibres" didnt make it to the derry show??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

he pmd me saying he was far too flat, he also said he over done the prep and ended up fainting at the belfast night show


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

peterod said:


> Think you have the wrong person, my name is pete aswel but i was the boy over posing ion extreme fitness about a week before the show. i pulled out at the last day, couldnt get my hands on that pro tan! no one had it at all, searched the town up and down and liam and derek where even sold out, and the lack of notice i had was also a big reason. That boy pete who did the juniors was in great shape, has came on alot since last year when wade beat him, especially his legs....can any1 tel me why "explosive fibres" didnt make it to the derry show??


Didnt make the show cause i dont listen to people n take their advice. ended up way to depleted in the belfast show and looked like a string of ****.dieted down way to hard (7stone) n ended up lossin alot of muscle and bein to deplted near 2-3 weeks carbin up wasnt the best!!!,its only really dawnin on me now what has happened i never noticed it cause i just ignored people and got confused!!! wrecked a whole lot of work, dedication, money for nothing!wroked so hard that it back fired on me!!! no one to blame but myself . Got completly smoked by peter, hes trebled since last year and without doubt will go far!!!! and a true gent all the same

As far as derry goes i was tryin to fill out between the sat night show and derry prejudgin after the juniours came on i was really dehydrated n startin poundin the dry carbs into me like no tomro,i mean serious heavy carb laodin, would make ya sick if i told ya what i was eatin, have cuts on my mouth from all the rice cakes i was eatin lol ended up walkin outside and collapsed to the dirt.Mate took me to hospital while i was half awake in the car seat. didnt drink anything thinkin id be alrright, when i got to hosipital doctor insisted i drank,ended up drnkin a whole 5 litre bottle and as a result looked like a water ballon.

annoyed at myself but its a learnin curve ill just have to take on my shoulder. last wee whiles been hard to accpet what happened n what i coulda done and changed 6 weeks out but aww well over now!


----------



## peterod (Mar 3, 2008)

xplosivefibres said:


> Didnt make the show cause i dont listen to people n take their advice. ended up way to depleted in the belfast show and looked like a string of ****.dieted down way to hard (7stone) n ended up lossin alot of muscle and bein to deplted near 2-3 weeks carbin up wasnt the best!!!,its only really dawnin on me now what has happened i never noticed it cause i just ignored people and got confused!!! wrecked a whole lot of work, dedication, money for nothing!wroked so hard that it back fired on me!!! no one to blame but myself . Got completly smoked by peter, hes trebled since last year and without doubt will go far!!!! and a true gent all the same
> 
> As far as derry goes i was tryin to fill out between the sat night show and derry prejudgin after the juniours came on i was really dehydrated n startin poundin the dry carbs into me like no tomro,i mean serious heavy carb laodin, would make ya sick if i told ya what i was eatin, have cuts on my mouth from all the rice cakes i was eatin lol ended up walkin outside and collapsed to the dirt.Mate took me to hospital while i was half awake in the car seat. didnt drink anything thinkin id be alrright, when i got to hosipital doctor insisted i drank,ended up drnkin a whole 5 litre bottle and as a result looked like a water ballon.
> 
> annoyed at myself but its a learnin curve ill just have to take on my shoulder. last wee whiles been hard to accpet what happened n what i coulda done and changed 6 weeks out but aww well over now!


absolute nightmare by the sounds of fings....nearly sure ders another show on september down in limerick, am realy training hard now to be ready for it.A was chatin to john wade yesterday and he is also entering the juniors in that show and he made your man pete look skinny last year, hes definately a big boy. are you considering doing it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I am gutted for you mate i know what you went through for the shows.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

xplosivefibres said:


> Didnt make the show cause i dont listen to people n take their advice. ended up way to depleted in the belfast show and looked like a string of ****.dieted down way to hard (7stone) n ended up lossin alot of muscle and bein to deplted near 2-3 weeks carbin up wasnt the best!!!,its only really dawnin on me now what has happened i never noticed it cause i just ignored people and got confused!!! wrecked a whole lot of work, dedication, money for nothing!wroked so hard that it back fired on me!!! no one to blame but myself . Got completly smoked by peter, hes trebled since last year and without doubt will go far!!!! and a true gent all the same
> 
> As far as derry goes i was tryin to fill out between the sat night show and derry prejudgin after the juniours came on i was really dehydrated n startin poundin the dry carbs into me like no tomro,i mean serious heavy carb laodin, would make ya sick if i told ya what i was eatin, have cuts on my mouth from all the rice cakes i was eatin lol ended up walkin outside and collapsed to the dirt.Mate took me to hospital while i was half awake in the car seat. didnt drink anything thinkin id be alrright, when i got to hosipital doctor insisted i drank,ended up drnkin a whole 5 litre bottle and as a result looked like a water ballon.
> 
> annoyed at myself but its a learnin curve ill just have to take on my shoulder. last wee whiles been hard to accpet what happened n what i coulda done and changed 6 weeks out but aww well over now!


Thats to bad, I hope your ok. Chin up though theres always next year and with this experence you can make a better go of it next time!


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Thats to bad, I hope your ok. Chin up though theres always next year and with this experence you can make a better go of it next time!


thanks mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is a shame mate...


----------



## big_lifta (Apr 17, 2008)

nappy

#


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

big_lifta said:


> nappy
> 
> #


 WTF:confused1:


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Were about was it in Belfast?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am also competeing in the juniors. just letting you know! Dont think ill win but im just doing it cause its a great feeling acomplishing it! im 17 im weighn 91kgs now been dietn for bout 5-6 weeks now. any cutting advice would be great!


----------

